# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Your day 21 bloods might be a little on the low side to confirm ovulation as your progesterone will have been starting to drop at that point.  So they may say you aren't ovulating when you are - perhaps if you post when you get the result we can help you as even a lot of GPs don't understand the importance of timing.

To be honest even day 5 is a little on the late side, it's ok but more usually done on days 2-3.  Doing them on day 9 won't help as your FSH will be elevated as you'll be well into the follicular phase of your cycle.  Day 5 will certainly tell you more - can your GP supply you with a form to go to your local hospital drop in clinic?  Did you explain the importance of timing to the receptionist?  I had a similar thing with mine and when I explained it HAD to be that day, she miraculously found an appointment!  Maybe try them again - hopefully the least you'll get is a form to go to the hospital x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Ktd185,

I agree with Dudders, waiting til day 9 is likely to produce inaccurate results, and could end up delaying your referral if this is what you are looking for, so I would try and get in sooner.

It does also depend on your circumstances though, as I already knew I could not conceive naturally due to damaged tubes my preliminary blood tests were a bit hit and miss & it didn't hold things up at the GP stage as we knew it wasn't the issue and were not going to waste months trying to catch a certain day of my cycle.

Best of luck,

B xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

They'll be testing your LH, FSH and probably oestrogen and prolactin.  It's tricky, as they will form part of your referral, I completely understand the desire to get these in urgently.  The danger is that your FSH (which is what makes the follicles that contain eggs grow) will be higher at this point and in some areas they seem to limit the help available if it's too high.  The likelihood is that they would be repeated along the road, but they need the right information and an elevated FSH level could affect what you're offered iyswim.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

That's good news, at least you'll be on your way soon. As you already know there is a sperm issue you've got grounds to be referred even if all yours come back normal.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------

